# Reformed Worship and Church Architecture



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 14, 2011)

Been listening to the lectures from a conference held at Independent Presbyterian Church in Savannah, GA that deal with Reformed worship and Church Architecture. 

Basically the thrust of the lectures I have listened to so far are that architecture matters and has something to say about worship.

Definitely worth the time/effort to listen. 

Independent Presbyterian Church


----------



## moselle (Apr 14, 2011)

I once read a book called "Ugly as Sin" which delves into church architecture. I believe it was written by a Catholic, but still very interesting. I've been waiting for the church which offers theater-style seating w/cup-holders, snack trays, pillowtop massage heated chairs.


----------



## Grillsy (Apr 14, 2011)

My denomination's (OPC) magazine _ New Horzions_ published an issue on this very subject a couple months ago.


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 14, 2011)

Willie, I was thinking the same thing. Terry Johnson, from Independent/Savannah wrote one of the articles .

Here's the issue, but I don't see Mr. Johnson's article, perhaps because of other publishing contracts he has?


----------



## sastark (Apr 14, 2011)

moselle said:


> I once read a book called "Ugly as Sin" which delves into church architecture. I believe it was written by a Catholic, but still very interesting. I've been waiting for the church which offers theater-style seating w/cup-holders, snack trays, pillowtop massage heated chairs.


 
Be careful what you wish for, Moselle. I once visited a "mega church" which had Las Vegas Lounge-style seating, including round tables to put your in-church-cafe-coffee cups on.


----------

